# i have dreaded this day for years



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)

my husband planted this tree years ago...it was too close to the house and grew at an amazing rate....
we finally had a friend come by who owns a tree service to discuss cabling the tree....as it has three major trunks now....they mumbled to each other.....stood close and talked with sideways glances toward me...they hem and hawed but finally said the tree has to come down.....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)

they arrived at dawn......


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Annie (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sorry. It's always hard to lose a tree, moreso when it's 'the tree you planted.' My condolences.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2011)

Bummer. Will they also remove the trunk? 
Trunks can keep growing after the tree is down.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 2, 2011)

Some years ago, my Dad had to fell the tree that was our 'tree house' and 'tire swing'. It was a huge wrench for the family. Many, many happy days had been spent in and around that tree. 

Now, my Dad, being a bit of a wood turner, saved the wood and made bowls and stuff from it. The pieces were given to each of us one Christmas. Into the bottom of each piece Dad burned the date the tree was taken down, and a brief note for each recipient. Maybe you could do likewise?


----------



## Trajan (Nov 2, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> they arrived at dawn......



for you..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWHEcIbhDiw]Rush - The Trees - YouTube[/ame]

life is a circle bones...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 2, 2011)

strollingbones said:


>



 why yes that is to close to the house...was he nockered when he planted it?


----------



## Douger (Nov 2, 2011)

Well. It sucks bonez. That is the most common reason to have to cut trees down. Poor placement. Just don't let the wood go to waste.

When I had my landscape company people would ask why I planted shrubs ( and trees) so far from the house. My response was to point at a neighbors house and reply " you wanna try washing those windows ?"

Is that a locust tree ? Been many a years since I lived in that neck of the woods.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)

they are moving right along.....hubby has me busy cooking.....i made biscuits with bacon and sausage....and for lunch they are gonna have pulled pork with carolina bbq sauce......they are all aware that i did not want to do this....the climber is saying the tree was too dangerous and a good ice storm would have crashed it into the house....

the noise is hellish...we have a metal roof and the scraping is crazy sounding......

jake has puked..thor is hiding in the closet...buddy is where buddy always is.....on his bed behind my computer chair....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)

they are getting to the big stuff.....i think its a maple....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)

and lets guess how much this is costing.......lol


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2011)

Doesn't look like that old of a tree. Yeah maples can fool ya. They die from the inside out.
There could be a perfectly good looking branch with hollow innards.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2011)

At least this didn't happen......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vddHbbCCUC0&feature=related]The Top 10 Worst Attempts at Cutting Down a Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2011)

there is an art to doing it......its done.....there is so much more light which will be nice till the summer comes


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 2, 2011)

Make tooth picks out of it bones.  It will be with you for years.


----------



## Dabs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sorry SB......I know I once lived in a house that had 2 beautiful weeping willow trees, and the gent I was living with, cut them down.
I was devastated, as I thoughtt they were so pretty...he just didn't like them.
But I hope the more light you will receive now, will help forget what was cut away


----------



## MikeK (Nov 2, 2011)

I THINK that I shall never see   
A poem lovely as a tree.   

A tree whose hungry mouth is prest   
Against the sweet earth's flowing breast;   

A tree that looks at God all day,           
And lifts her leafy arms to pray;   

A tree that may in summer wear   
A nest of robins in her hair;   

Upon whose bosom snow has lain;   
Who intimately lives with rain.    

Poems are made by fools like me,   
But only God can make a tree.   

(Joyce Kilmer)


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Nov 2, 2011)

You said you had a tin roof.


Do you have problems with the cats getting stuck on there during the summer?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 2, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> and lets guess how much this is costing.......lol




6k


sorry bones.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 3, 2011)

well it is over but for the massive clean up.....(that was not included in the bid)

it is so different......there is so much light now.....and suddenly you can see.....this means people can see in.....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 3, 2011)

and then:

















and then it was over:


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> and lets guess how much this is costing.......lol



600 hundred bucks


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 3, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and lets guess how much this is costing.......lol
> ...



started out ...900 to 1000.......which was way more than i wanted to spend.....my reasoning my ho insurance would pay if it fell....hubby makes the point that we needed to live thru it failing on the bedroom.....

in the end i paid 600 cash.....

now this took some haggling and all...

the stump grinder he wants 200 for...or 150 and dinner ....its a 30 k piece of equipment

oooooooooo i need to do stuff......


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 3, 2011)

i think i will spend the money on expanding the small ass deck......i want to make it big enough for a table with chairs....


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2011)

burn the stump


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 3, 2011)

tree guy said it wont come back esp if i put a footer on it....


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i think i will spend the money on expanding the small ass deck......i want to make it big enough for a table with chairs....



Funny, I just finished tearing back my big deck to make a small ass deck. 
It was rotting out, but discovered it's made of redwood. Found a guy to haul it off for free- he makes wooden crafts.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2011)

everything changes...


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 4, 2011)

strollingbones said:


>


 
But what will happen to that guy who is living in the tree?

And what kind of tree is it? It looks like an elm?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2011)

silver maple.....that is what the tree guys said....said it is evasion in the water (read septic)

the climber stayed in the tree most of the time...only coming down once to eat and take a smoke break....they started a 7:30 am and ended about noon....i was amazed....it was fun to watch till the climber would swing between branches.....i couldnt take that i came inside and cooked...


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 4, 2011)

Good call.

When my brothers and I were kids, my older brother would climb to the tops of the pines, get them swaying back and forth, then jump from one tree to the next. 

Monkey indeed!

We also used to climb trees, yell "BEDDY BYE!!!" and free fall backwards into the underbrush....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2011)

well it seems for the special rate....i get to do my own clean up:


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 8, 2011)

That's a backbreaker. Rent a log-splitter.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2011)

oooooo i have a co op wood splitter......and a 29 year old son


----------

